# Vệ sinh máy nước nóng tại nhà siêu đơn giản



## Ottowa (25/4/22)

Máy nước nóng là vật dụng không thể thiếu trong nhiều gia đình Việt. Để tuổi thọ máy lâu, an toàn khu sử dụng, việc làm sạch máy định kỳ là vô cùng cần thiết. Vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp sao cho đúng cách và an toàn, hãy tham khảo ngay các mẹo trong bài viết dưới đây. 

Tại sao cần vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp?
Lợi ích của việc làm sạch máy nước nóng tắm trực tiếp

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp là dòng máy giúp làm nóng nước tức thời dựa trên nguyên lý hoạt động bằng thanh điện trở. Sau khi làm nóng, nước được đưa ra ngoài phục vụ nhu cầu sinh hoạt của người sử dụng. Dòng máy trực tiếp thường không có bình trữ nước nên có kích thước nhỏ gọn.

Máy nước nóng tắm trực tiếp thường được gắn cùng vòi sen để người dùng có thể sử dụng với các chế độ nước khác nhau. Theo thời gian, các tạp chất trong nước bám vào, ăn mòn bình đốt, gây cản trở quá trình làm nóng của máy.

Vì vậy, như các vật dụng điện khác, máy nước nóng cần bảo trì vệ sinh định kỳ để bảo đảm an toàn và gia tăng tuổi thọ cho máy. Bên cạnh đó, vệ sinh máy nước nóng thường xuyên còn giúp xử lý được tình trạng nước có mùi hôi, tránh tình trạng nước nhiễm phèn, thủng bầu. Bạn cũng nên vệ sinh đầu vào của máy nước nóng để không bị nghẹt hoặc trào nước ra ngoài.




Khi nào nên vệ sinh máy nước nóng?

Ngoài ra, nếu có những dấu hiệu sau đây, bạn cũng nên tiến hành vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp:

Máy nước nóng bị rò điện trong quá trình sử dụng
Máy không kiểm soát được nhiệt độ, nước quá nóng hoặc mất nhiều thời gian để làm nước nóng.
Vòi sen ra nước yếu hoặc không điều khiển được lượng nước ra.

Cách vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp

Bạn có thể hoàn toàn tự vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp tại nhà bằng các bước đơn giản dưới đây.

Bước 1: Đầu tiên, bạn cần ngắt nguồn điện hoặc cầu chì. Điều này giúp đảm bảo an toàn cho bạn trong quá trình vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp, tránh việc điện bị rò rỉ trong quá trình sửa, vô cùng nguy hiểm đến tính mạng. 

Xem thêm: Cách vệ sinh máy nước nóng trực tiếp tại nhà an toàn


----------

